# [TR][ISO-9]Gentoo Stage2  NPTL kurulum

## togan

bu belge www.gentoo-tr.com adresine aktarildi..

www.gentoo-tr.com

----------

## togan

Selam herkese,

Gentoo kurulum belgelerini okuyan yada uygulayan arkadaþlarýn yorumlarýný görmek isterim. Belgelerde isteklere göre deðiþiklikler yapabiliriz.

kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Togan hazirladigin gentoo kurulum belgesini dikkatlice okudum.

Ne diyeyim sagolasin guzel bir belge olmus.

Bence tek zayif yani kernel ayarlari hakkinda cok kisa bilgi var.Biraz daha

ayrintili bir bolum olsa iyi olurdu.Cunku sonucta hersey kernel ayarlarina

gelip dayaniyor.Kernelde yanlis secilen ya da secilmeyen bir ayar

programin calisip calimamasinda belirleyici etkenlerden biri oluyor.

Benim bu arada ogrenmek istedigim devfs ile udev .Bunlarin hangisini

sececegiz, udevi secersek kernelde devfs secmeli mi secmemeli..

Togan calismalarinin devami dilegiyle.

Tekrar sagolasin.

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> Togan hazirladigin gentoo kurulum belgesini dikkatlice okudum.
> 
> Ne diyeyim sagolasin guzel bir belge olmus.
> 
> Bence tek zayif yani kernel ayarlari hakkinda cok kisa bilgi var.Biraz daha
> ...

 

Sorunun cevabý  zaten belli Rafet.. devfs olursa udev olmaz. Yada tam tersi..

Ayrýca Gentoo kurmak isteyen arkadaþlarýn yetiþkin bir orta derece administrator seviyesinde olmalarýnýn sorunlarý aþmada kolaylýk saðlayacaðýný, eðer kurulum belgelerini tam okumuþ olsaydýn yazýlý olduðunu görürdün.. Orta derece bir sistem yönetisi için makinesindeki hardwareye göre kernel ayarlamak  sanýrým çocuk oyuncaðý ile oynamak kadar basit..

kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Merhaba

 Bu kurulumu kurmaya calistim, bir yerde hata verdi.

Code:

 #emerge system && emerge syslog-ng xinetd grub hotplug coldplug vixie-cron reiserfsprogs reiser4progs sysfsutils  dhcpcd && emerge --nodeps acpid ntp && rc-update add syslog-ng default && rc-update add net.eth0 default && rc-update add vixie-cron default && rc-update add xinetd default && rc-update add sshd default && rc-update add hotplug default && rc-update add coldplug default && rc-update add acpid default 

    Bu komuta gelmistim, orda kaldim.

    ARCH kurulu degil, make.profile symlinkleri dogru mu diyerek

emerge etmiyor.

   Stage 2 de snapshots, portage falan lazim degil mi?

      selamlar

----------

## togan

selam Rafet,

Bu kadar çok işlemin yapıldığı bir komutta sen gelen arızayı tam ve doğru yazmazsan hangi işlemler sırasında takıldığını bilemezsek (konsoldaki son 20 sıra mesela olabilir)  bilmemize imkan yok rafet..Senin yaptığın açıklamalar bir anlam ifade etmiyor..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

merhaba Togan

Soyle sorayim o zaman

Burada verdigin komut listesi tamam mi?

Bir yerlerde tar -jxvf portage.tar.bz2 diye bir komut olmasi lazim mi degil mi?

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> merhaba Togan
> 
> Soyle sorayim o zaman
> 
> Burada verdigin komut listesi tamam mi?
> ...

 

Sence lazımmı?? Eğer lazım olduğunu düşünüyorsan, Yaz bir belge bizde öğrenmiş oluruz..

#emerge --pretend system | less komutunu verip baktınmı  nelerin kurulacağına??

----------

## rakdere

merhaba Togan

Hoca bilsem zaten sana sormazdim kendim yapardim.

Bana daha once mailledigin kurulumlarda snapshots, portage kurulumu vardi.

Ben aklima gelen olasi hatalari gostermeye calisiyorum.

Yok gerekli degilse, gerekli degil de.

      Sistemin verdigi hatanin kopyasini alamadim.

  ARCH kurulu degil diyordu.make.profile nin smlink hatali diyordu.

      Link /usr/portage a baglanti yapiyor, sistemde /usr/portage yok...

     "     emerge --pretend system | less komutunu verip baktýnmý nelerin kurulacaðýna??"

          Buna bakmadim hic,Dogrudan emerge system &emerge....diyen

komut grubunu girdim.Sonra oturup cay icecektim guya....

 :Sad: 

----------

## togan

Bence sen biliyorsun zaten.. 

```
merhaba Togan

Soyle sorayim o zaman

Burada verdigin komut listesi tamam mi? 
```

----------

## rakdere

Hocam ne demek istedigini gercekten anlamadim.

  Neyse yarin tekrar basindan itibaren uygulayacagim.

Insallah ayni hatayi vermez.

----------

## togan

Selam Rafet, 

Herzaman derimki, Araştırıcı olmak lazım.. Konular birbirine karışmamalı..

Hata yapmak herzaman mümkün..Ama bunun sorumlusu olarak,  herkesin zaman zaman kullandığı henüz tam bir hatası tespit edilememiş belgede hata aramak sence ne kadar doğru..

```
Bir yerlerde tar -jxvf portage.tar.bz2 diye bir komut olmasi lazim mi degil mi?
```

Bu sorduğun sorunun portage ile alakası yok...Portage içerisindeki paketlerle ve ebuildlerle  ile alakası var.. o komut neden veriliyordu..Hatırlayalım,  bir internet bağlantısının zayıf olduğu durumlarda ve zamandan tasarruf etmek amacı ile stage3 kurulurken, live cd içerisindeki snapshot kullanılarak internetten paket ve ebuıldleri indirmek yerine,  live cd den kullanmaktan ibarettir..Portagenin kurulumuyla alakası yoktur..Portage zaten gelen stage ile oluşturuluyor..emerge sistem ilede kuruluyor..Sana gelen arızanın sebebi tahminen konuşuyorum, zira senin anlattığından, anlamak mümkün deği..mirrorlar dan kaynaklanan bir hata olabilir..make.conf içerisinde mirrorların tam düzgün yazıldığını kontrol etmek gerekir..!! İkincisi sen extradan bir şey yapmış olabilirsin.. 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

merhaba Togan

Benim ekstradan yaptigim make.confu, fstabi kendi sistemime gore

ayarlamak oldu.Belki bu ayarlarda hata olmustur.

    Benim bilgisayar pentium3, bunu sectim make.confda.

    Fstab da /boot ve /home yer almadi.Ben ayri hardisk bolumu acmadim

onlara(yerim yok).

        Tekrar deneyisimde hata olursa kelimesi kelimesine not edecegim.

Boylece daha net sorunu anlayabilirsiniz.

    selamlar

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> merhaba Togan
> 
>   Tekrar deneyisimde hata olursa kelimesi kelimesine not edecegim.
> 
> Boylece daha net sorunu anlayabilirsiniz.
> ...

 

Selam Rafet

Sabýrsýzlýkla bekiyorum..

Kolay gelsin

----------

